# Insurance Confusion!!



## cluelesscleaner (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello, this is my first post on the forum my problem is iv been researching for months now to start up a mobile valeting business and im pretty clued up on everything i need in terms of my equipment but this whole insurance thing is a bit confusing, i know i have to get public liability thats a must but im 23 and i want to get a motor trade policy to be able to drive peoples cars but this is my senario eg iv went to a business park or a car park and iv managed to drum up some business and i need to take the costumers car from there parking space over to the area where i have my van set up so is there anyway you could customize a motor trade policy so that i can only drive another car a certain distance lets say up to 2 miles from where i picked it up i imagine that would reduce the risk and the price for me?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Unfortunately the Insurers have no way of enforcing restrictions on distance you can drive, being a commercial insurance policy, Motor Trade policies are designed to be suitable for a business and as such tend not to be prohibitive to business needs.

The other problem is that claims under Motor Trade policies often occur under "shunting" risks, where cars are moved a short distance and the driver may be unfamiliar with the car.

Your age is against you somewhat, most motor trade insurers won't accommodate people under 25. Another hurdle is being a new venture, we are seeing many companies now wanting proof of 1 years earned motor trade NCB before they will quote.

To make things worse (sorry, i'm not trying to be negative, but i don't really want to sugar coat things) you often find with valeting/detailing that quite high customer vehicle value limits are required.

Most mechanics working on used vehicles or in sales are normally fine with a low limit (of say £10k as an example) and the premiums tend to reflect this. But £10k for a valeter is not a lot of cover, half decent cars are often around the £30k mark or more, but when you select a £30k limit on your policy, that is 3 times the risk exposure of a £10k car so unfortunately premiums go up to reflect this.

Finally add on that you will most likely need cover to drive sports/performance vehicles and you see another hike, and it is a big hike for drivers under 25, even under 35.

Motor Trade Road Risks cover can be done, but the premium will run into several thousands of pounds. Insurance then becomes a very big overhead you will need to meet each month at a time you want all the money you can to build you business.

If you can tailor your business to eliminate the need to drive customers cars, then you can earn more money by eliminating this overhead. You will still need to find van insurance which is still expensive at 23, but a fraction of the cost of a motor trade policy.

I shouldn't really be talking you out of it and should be posting "ring me for a quote mate...." and looking forward to a Christmas bonus, but i'm a human being first, insurance broker second, so you'll get honest advice from me.

Happy for you to ring me and have a chat about what i have posted if you would rather talk it through with someone.


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

Great and refreshingly honest reply:thumb:


----------

